# Ugh! Friend loves dogs as long as they're not GSDs.



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

So I was catching up with an old acquaintance and mentioned that I would be getting a puppy soon. She has two dogs herself, and immediately got really excited. "OMG I LOVE dogs, you just have to bring it down here some time (she lives a few hours away). Dogs are great you won't regret it! Show me pictures of the puppy!!!!! What kind of dog are you getting?"

I told her I was getting a GSD and she just got really quiet and said "Oh." Then after a few awkward moments she said "I don't really see the point in those dogs, they're not even cute, and they're stupid. I think they're ugly."

I just replied with, "Well, they're the 3rd smartest dog in the world behind Poodles and Border Collies, and I think they're very handsome dogs." 

Her response? "Well, whatever. I don't like them. I don't think it's possible to statistically prove a dog breed's intelligence, either. They're dangerous and ugly. Smart dogs wouldn't be so dangerous."

I'm fuming right now! I'm not personally offended by this but the nerve of some people to bash an entire breed on little to no personal experience with it, just because you think it's "ugly" is ridiculous. GSDs get too much hate IMO.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

My mom's not a fan of GSDs either. She doesn't find them attractive. She does, however, love the smooshed face dogs that can't breed without human assistance. 
However, I know that even though she's not the biggest fan of GSDs, she'll love her next grand dog to bits. 

Don't let it bother you. Some people's opinions aren't worth getting upset about.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My husband's family calls Daisy a Nazi Dog or Hitler's dog. These are his cousins. This is a family that loves dogs but believes mine wil break the wall down; run them down and maul.My two especially when younger were intimidating but once they knew you were ok in the house they were ok.I dont get how if you love all dogs ,how you can hate a breed.I cant see myself w/ a toy dog but you gotta love a papillon or a pom. I dont think Ill ever have a bulldog or a pug but I will stop to pet one. I wonder how do you love canines as a whole but hate a breed.did she have a bad experience w/ a GSD?


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

You really can't argue with stupidity. I remember carrying my ratties on my shoulder and people exclaiming about what adorable "gerbils" they were. I'd tell them they were rats and people would act like they'd been petting a turd. 

Jelpy


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Disregard what everybody else says about GSDs.. thats why we have this forum. Because 99% of people on here are completely in love with them, and unfortunately, we cannot make everybody in the world or everybody we know love and see their beauty and intelligence as much as we do.

Just look at it this way, if you don't like them you're missing out. Ask her what breeds she has, and see if theyre capable of doing HALF what GSDs are.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I wouldn't sweat it. The only person in my extended family and network of friends that really likes GSDs (likes enough to want one) is my sister and she wouldn't be the best owner for this breed. My mom doesn't really care for pets in general. My dad thinks labs and hunting dogs rule. My brother acts like he hates everything I like. Most of my friends range from not caring about animals to being afraid of dogs to severely allergic. My MIL and one of my aunts are terrified of GSDs.

Honestly I don't mind it since if everyone I knew had GSDs I'd probably go crazy seeing them be raised and trained wrong!

And I'll admit there are plenty of animals I just plain can't stand (ferrets, most "pet" birds) and plenty of dog breeds you couldn't PAY me to own (any brachycephalic breed, most terriers, all Schnauzers, for starters). Sure I don't blurt out that I think these are stupid but nothing will change the way I feel/think about them inside!


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> My husband's family calls Daisy a Nazi Dog or Hitler's dog.


My Dad calls me Hitler, and calls my dog a Nazi because I never let Vida get away with things when she was younger, if she didn't go to her room after being told once, I would walk her to it. If she didn't sit, I'd push her bum down. I basically didn't allow myself to have much tolerance in her misbehaving when she was younger. I thought, I needed to enforce things the first time as much as possible so she knows I'm not kidding.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, no sweat.  She just has a breed preference, like lots of people have. I did NOT like GSD's for many years due to a mean one a neighbor had when I was young. I HATED that dog! He was mean! He was tied out most of the time and he'd bark like he wanted to kill us kids for walking down the street. When we'd walk down that road and he WASN'T chained out, we were REALLY scared because he might actually be loose.. and a time or two, he was and would come after us. The owner would call him back, but not until we practically peed ourselves in fear. Maybe she had a bad experience?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

My mom has called some of my dogs ugly/homely. 
I just brush it off. 
I don't like their dogs much either (Miniature Schnauzers) but if anything ever happened to my folks I'd take them in. And I'm nice to their dogs, I bring them cookies all the time (they love me LOL) and get them gifts. 

I told my mom before they came back to this area to live, that the subject of how many dogs we have would not come up, I told her, "they were my family when you guys were gone, and they aren't going anywhere". She knows better than to say much. But we don't get alot of visits from them, or they don't stay long when they come. That's okay. My fur family is still my family


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I wouldn't sweat it. The only person in my extended family and network of friends that really likes GSDs (likes enough to want one) is my sister and she wouldn't be the best owner for this breed. My mom doesn't really care for pets in general. My dad thinks labs and hunting dogs rule. My brother acts like he hates everything I like. Most of my friends range from not caring about animals to being afraid of dogs to severely allergic. My MIL and one of my aunts are terrified of GSDs.
> 
> Honestly I don't mind it since if everyone I knew had GSDs I'd probably go crazy seeing them be raised and trained wrong!
> 
> And I'll admit there are plenty of animals I just plain can't stand (ferrets, most "pet" birds) and plenty of dog breeds you couldn't PAY me to own (any brachycephalic breed, most terriers, all Schnauzers, for starters). Sure I don't blurt out that I think these are stupid but nothing will change the way I feel/think about them inside!


I can relate to this. My side of the family are all animal lovers including our GSD but they live in another state. Hubby's family all live within an hour of us (and there is a lot of them) and they all have no regard for animals AT ALL and they live on farms :crazy: . Their kids are scared of dogs so when they are over the dogs are put away (as they are with all other kids)....but I don't mind as I like them visiting me and my dogs get a big bone and don't take it personally.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I will admit i'm not a fan of certain breeds but it wont stop me from pulling over to keep one from getting hit by a car. It wont stop me from trying to get them safely home where they belong. My breed(s) of choice live with me. 

I think my Uncle John with his OCD border collie is the only one who understands the connection between the dogs and myself. Everyone else in the family probably thinks i'm loopey. Heck even my husband gets annoyed with it but he deals because its not going to change. The kids always ask if we can take the dogs with us somewhere. Besides, its my life and they're a part of the family I want to spend time with. Who the heck cares what other people think? I have dogs who can listen and behave, even outside of the house whether they're excited about something or not.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

not everywhere GSDs are considered "dangerous","vicious".
where i live,they are just another breed amongst many.
most popular though. 
they are family companions and beloved pets.
if you want mean dog,you should have caucasian shepherd - THEY are monsters,not smart and calm GSDs.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

All my life my mother only bad mouthed one type of dog ... the WGSD ... how mean they were (I got bitten by one when I was about 3 or 4 ... I was teasing the dog). That's all I heard. Other than that she was okay with dogs. So what was the first breed I got when I moved away from home? A WGSD of course!  FWIW Mom changed her mind and ended up liking Tasha.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if your not personally offended why are you fuming?
don't worry about comments, looks and actions of 
other people regarding our Shepherds. continue to 
be a good ambassador for the breed. 



ladyfreckles said:


> So I was catching up with an old acquaintance and mentioned that I would be getting a puppy soon. She has two dogs herself, and immediately got really excited. "OMG I LOVE dogs, you just have to bring it down here some time (she lives a few hours away). Dogs are great you won't regret it! Show me pictures of the puppy!!!!! What kind of dog are you getting?"
> 
> I told her I was getting a GSD and she just got really quiet and said "Oh." Then after a few awkward moments she said "I don't really see the point in those dogs, they're not even cute, and they're stupid. I think they're ugly."
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my family and friends think i'm loopey and it's
not just because of the dog. lol.



KZoppa said:


> Everyone else in the family probably thinks i'm loopey.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Who cares? Different people like different things. She doesn't like GSD's. Not everyone has to. She's not threatening to wipe the breed off the face of the earth.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My mom and dad have only had little dogs all their lives, and I think they secretly thought I was nuts for liking big dogs in general. However, I have successfully changed their minds 

My dad met Zisso and immediately said "oh what a good looking dog!" and he enjoyed my goofy boy too. Then when I told him about Nadia, and some of her issues, he said something along the lines towards I should get rid of her because she is a liability. He had not met her at that point. 

In late Sept 2011, I had to go to their house( a 7 hour drive) and took both of my dogs with me. When dad met Nadia he was so impressed! He commented several times on how well trained my two were. They were excellent with their little dog. The little dog is a Yorkie/Chi x so not big. He got snarky with Nadia, right up in her face and she just looked at him like 'hey dude, it's ok!' 

For my dad to make such a good remark about my dogs is HUGE...no one would understand it unless they knew the man. But he was highly impressed and yet I think my two need a TON more training.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Haha... this reminds me of a number sticker that I saw the other day that said, "Unfortunately, closed minds always seem to be connected to open mouths." 
I'm with you on this one but find it more annoying than anything else. I understand that everyone has their breed preference but to know you're getting a GSD and THEN to bash them for how ugly and stupid they are?? Really?? Like almost everyone else on here, I have my breed preferences as well but I would never bash them for being stupid and ugly, especially to my friend that owns one!! Sounds like she's not the most conscientious person when it comes to expressing her opinions... I, for one, (and I'm sure many people on this forum!) am super excited to hear about your new puppy


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Kaity said:


> My Dad calls me Hitler, and calls my dog a Nazi



My Mom's friend calls Sigurd "Sieg Heil" lol not sure if he's kidding or what but whatever.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

sashadog said:


> Haha... this reminds me of a number sticker that I saw the other day that said, "Unfortunately, closed minds always seem to be connected to open mouths."
> I'm with you on this one but find it more annoying than anything else. I understand that everyone has their breed preference but to know you're getting a GSD and THEN to bash them for how ugly and stupid they are?? Really?? Like almost everyone else on here, I have my breed preferences as well but I would never bash them for being stupid and ugly, especially to my friend that owns one!! Sounds like she's not the most conscientious person when it comes to expressing her opinions... I, for one, (and I'm sure many people on this forum!) am super excited to hear about your new puppy


I'm glad you understand, haha! That's basically exactly how I feel. I don't care too much about her opinion because I can't change it, but the way she went about it was just nasty and unnecessary. Very annoying. I wasn't enraged or anything though. Had the positions been swapped, and she was buying a dog breed I didn't fancy, I would have just said "oh that's great! what sort of names do you have picked out?" I would not have gone on to repeatedly bash the breed she chose.

It's just rude.



GSDElsa said:


> Who cares? Different people like different things. She doesn't like GSD's. Not everyone has to. She's not threatening to wipe the breed off the face of the earth.


As I explained above I was annoyed at the way she went about saying it, not by her opinion.



doggiedad said:


> if your not personally offended why are you fuming?
> don't worry about comments, looks and actions of
> other people regarding our Shepherds. continue to
> be a good ambassador for the breed.


Because of the way she said it. The way she didn't even have the decency to censor herself, she just went on a bash fest to my face and spent 5-10 minutes trying to make me feel bad about my decision. I don't feel bad. I feel very irritated with her behavior.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Jelpy said:


> You really can't argue with stupidity. I remember carrying my ratties on my shoulder and people exclaiming about what adorable "gerbils" they were. I'd tell them they were rats and people would act like they'd been petting a turd.
> 
> Jelpy


Bahaha I've experienced this too! I had my elderly, disabled rat in the hood of my jumper on the bus (he loved going on trips) and other passengers were cooing over the pretty "gerbil" until I mentioned he was a rat. Everyone started wiping their hands on their pants and called me disgusting :crazy:


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

doggiedad said:


> my family and friends think i'm loopey and it's
> not just because of the dog. lol.


Hahaha same here.. they still love me for who I am but won't come for a visit. their loss


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I never understood why people prefer bitey "cute" hamsters over calm, wonderful rats.
I'm horribly allergic to rats and guinea pigs or I'd still have them.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Its true I've been badly bitten many many times by hamsters but never from a rat. And you cant really interact with hamsters (there are a few exceptions of course) while rats actively seek out you for attention.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I have been bitten by a rat but it was a mama with a new litter. I hadn't previously seen a mother act that way, so didn't think of opening the cage with her and her babies inside.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> My Mom's friend calls Sigurd "Sieg Heil" lol not sure if he's kidding or what but whatever.


OK I can smirk at the Hitler/Nazi references and then roll my eyes but this one takes it too far! I think if someone said that in my presence the absolute least I would do is shove them out of the way and walk out.


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

My mom and both my sisters have dachshunds. I tell them at my house those aren't dogs, they're dog biscuits. I'm not a big fan of pocket pets. Everyone has their own preferences.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

catz said:


> Bahaha I've experienced this too! I had my elderly, disabled rat in the hood of my jumper on the bus (he loved going on trips) and other passengers were cooing over the pretty "gerbil" until I mentioned he was a rat. Everyone started wiping their hands on their pants and called me disgusting :crazy:


I just had some people saying "is that a rat?" or "Look, there's a rat on that girl's shoulder!" and other people petting them and saying how cute they were. I don't think anyone ever mistook one of mine for a gerbil though...

I miss having ratties. If I had more time to spend with them I'd get some again.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

As they say, you can't fix stupid. 

My mother hated GSD's after her boyfriend's bit my brother in the face when he was an infant...my brother poked him in the eye, and it was a nip, and she should have been paying attention-- all of which she knew, it was just a negative association in her mind. Many years later, my brother went on to own an aggressive shepherd he eventually had to re-home to a trainer. When I told her I was buying a shepherd puppy, she looked at me like I had two heads. I made her come with me to pick Echo out, and when she met his parents she melted. Now she brags about her granddog and has photos of him everywhere, and recommends GSD's to her friends. People are funny-- it sounds like with such a strong negative reaction, she probably had a bad experience.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

The more I am into dogs the closed my list of breeds I like to the point I'd own becomes. The list of breeds I don't like is definitely longer. For the same reason I am very open to the fact people may not like German Shepherds. I didn't like them until I met the working lines and I still don't feel comfortable with the breed as a whole, so I don't blame anyone don't liking them because there is a 99% probabilities I'd not like what they've seen either.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow....I find GSD's to be one of the best looking dog breeds around...dare I even say better looking than a husky?

If your friend met my sweet girl Stella she may have a different view of the dog and the breed. I had a house full of people for the holidays and everyone loved how she would sit next to each them and plop her head on their lap or playfully push her paws on them or bring one of her toys. She is 10.5 months and she is an awesome girl.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Here's the weird thing--I asked her if she ever had a negative experience with one and her answer was, "*No, I've never even seen one in person.*." It's not even a negative experience. 

Regardless, it's quite silly the way people look at things before they've actually experienced them. My fiance's dad thought all cats were mean and would scratch you until he met ours. Opinions change. Though, unfortunately, you can't always change something when people have made up their mind to hate something with no evidence (for example, racism).


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what kind of dog(s) does SHE have? I may have missed it, just curious


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> what kind of dog(s) does SHE have? I may have missed it, just curious


They're Miniature Daschunds.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

ladyfreckles said:


> They're Miniature Daschunds.


Wow... Talk about the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

BR870 said:


> Wow... Talk about the pot calling the kettle black.


Ha!! Spot on


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

ladyfreckles said:


> Here's the weird thing--I asked her if she ever had a negative experience with one and her answer was, "*No, I've never even seen one in person.*." It's not even a negative experience.



That's extremely difficult to believe. Especially since you live in one of the most dog friendly cities in America!

As for Mini Dachshunds, hey, let's not diss on other breeds 
(We only have 4 of them plus - atm - 3 fosters!)


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> That's extremely difficult to believe. Especially since you live in one of the most dog friendly cities in America!


As I mentioned she lives several hours away from me.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> My Mom's friend calls Sigurd "Sieg Heil" lol not sure if he's kidding or what but whatever.





Liesje said:


> OK I can smirk at the Hitler/Nazi references and then roll my eyes but this one takes it too far! I think if someone said that in my presence the absolute least I would do is shove them out of the way and walk out.


Yep... i've heard the nazi dog references before too, but that was from a german jewish person in a half kidding type way, so they get a pass.

If anyone ever said something like "sieg heil" to my dog or myself, there would definitely be problems. Somethings you just do not say and that is one of them.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Yep... i've heard the nazi dog references before too, but that was from a german jewish person in a half kidding type way, so they get a pass.
> 
> If anyone ever said something like "sieg heil" to my dog or myself, there would definitely be problems. Somethings you just do not say and that is one of them.


It's amazing how much prejudice there still is regarding Germany. It never existed in my family because I'm part German... but it still surprises me how many other people use "nazi" or "hitler worshipper" as an insult. "Grammar nazi" is a thing now too.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Catu said:


> The more I am into dogs the closed my list of breeds I like to the point I'd own becomes. The list of breeds I don't like is definitely longer. For the same reason I am very open to the fact people may not like German Shepherds.


Same here--I used to go gaga over anything canine, until I started working with dogs and got to know the different breeds. Now there are only a few breeds I would consider owning!

I can understand why people may not like GSDs--there's an awful lot of poorly bred dogs (sometimes with poorly bred owners) that make a bad impression of the breed. GSDs have a bad reputation in veterinary hospitals.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

You're right about that, sadly. We brought our Yaeger in and had him worked on and the vet said "Oh he's a pleasant change of pace, usually the GSDs are unstable and fear aggressive!" I was shocked...but that was years ago and I've seen plenty of bonkers ones at the vet clinic since then.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Same here--I used to go gaga over anything canine, until I started working with dogs and got to know the different breeds. Now there are only a few breeds I would consider owning!
> 
> I can understand why people may not like GSDs--there's an awful lot of poorly bred dogs (sometimes with poorly bred owners) that make a bad impression of the breed. GSDs have a bad reputation in veterinary hospitals.


My vet thinks the biggest problem is that there are too many people who just get a German Shepherd cause "oh it's easy to train" but then they don't actually put any commitment into training it and expect the dog to train itself. This results in unstable temperaments and dogs who don't know what their owner wants. Poor breeding could also contribute.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

ladyfreckles said:


> My vet thinks the biggest problem is that there are too many people who just get a German Shepherd cause "oh it's easy to train" but then they don't actually put any commitment into training it and expect the dog to train itself. This results in unstable temperaments and dogs who don't know what their owner wants. Poor breeding could also contribute.


Poor breeding contributes to unstable temperaments. Poor training contributes to inappropriate behavior. Combine the two and you have a very bad situation. Unfortunately, it happens all too often.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Poor breeding contributes to unstable temperaments. Poor training contributes to inappropriate behavior. Combine the two and you have a very bad situation. Unfortunately, it happens all too often.


It's really unfortunate that it happens, too. Too many BYBs who think that just because it's a dog and it has an AKC registration they can breed it and make money without any repercussions.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> You're right about that, sadly. We brought our Yaeger in and had him worked on and the vet said "Oh he's a pleasant change of pace, usually the GSDs are unstable and fear aggressive!" I was shocked...but that was years ago and I've seen plenty of bonkers ones at the vet clinic since then.


I've been (pleasantly) surprised at the compliments my oldest dog gets at the various vets she's seen, but almost shocked when I get them. I've heard a variation of the following many times, "She's such a sweet girl, what a nice change from the usual American Eskimos!"

I didn't know Eskies were so neurotic, or at least that seemed to be the various vets' experiences. Bummer. I guess that will happen with any breed, tho.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

I am kind of jumping into the thread after the discussion about the appearance of a GSD was covered. I thought the GSD was a breed of rather ordinary appearance before I was around them more. I grew up around herding dogs but my family never had a GSD. Now that I have been around them more, I think the beauty of the GSD has a lot to do with the body language that they use. The stance of the dog, the way the hold their ears, the head tilts, etc will even communicate to a GSD lover in a picture of a GSD. 

I think knowing GSDs is really a major factor in wether someone would find them beautiful.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Freestep said:


> Same here--I used to go gaga over anything canine, until I started working with dogs and got to know the different breeds. Now there are only a few breeds I would consider owning!


LOL, exactly the same for me. And the opposite as well. There were breeds I just disliked on looks and reputation alone, but after having some of them as clients I have learned to love them, even if I'd never have one (gotta put a limit somewhere ). I always looked at poodles, pugs and chihuahuas as yappy little rat dogs. Now that I've had quite a few as regulars at our daycare and training place I have really learned to love them along with quite a few others of the toy or companion breeds. 

As to this person disliking your choice in breeds, I think your original description of her as an "acquaintance" is the best label. An actual friend wouldn't try to make you feel bad about your decision.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

chelle said:


> I didn't know Eskies were so neurotic, or at least that seemed to be the various vets' experiences. Bummer. I guess that will happen with any breed, tho.


Oh yes, Eskies have a bad rap. Unfortunately, the ones I've met have been yappy, neurotic, hyperactive little snapping turtles... I'd love to meet a nice one, cause they are so darn cute.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

bocron said:


> LOL, exactly the same for me. And the opposite as well. There were breeds I just disliked on looks and reputation alone, but after having some of them as clients I have learned to love them, even if I'd never have one (gotta put a limit somewhere ). I always looked at poodles, pugs and chihuahuas as yappy little rat dogs. Now that I've had quite a few as regulars at our daycare and training place I have really learned to love them along with quite a few others of the toy or companion breeds.
> 
> As to this person disliking your choice in breeds, I think your original description of her as an "acquaintance" is the best label. An actual friend wouldn't try to make you feel bad about your decision.


I have a ton of breeds I would never own, but I'm just indifferent to them. I agree with the Poodles, Pugs and Chihuahua thing hahahaha. I've warmed up over time as well.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

bocron said:


> I always looked at poodles, pugs and chihuahuas as yappy little rat dogs. Now that I've had quite a few as regulars at our daycare and training place I have really learned to love them along with quite a few others of the toy or companion breeds.


Yes, same here! I used to think of toys as useless dogs, but after getting to know them, I've totally changed my mind. If toys are raised like regular dogs, with training, discipline and socialization, and aren't coddled and treated like human infants, they can be awesome little companions. I've met some wonderful toy poodles and chihuahuas, that I myself would be happy to own.


----------

